# Google- Lexicon Pharmaceuticals to Present at the 30th Annual J.P. Morgan Healthcare ... - Sacramento Bee



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Lexicon Pharmaceuticals to Present at the 30th Annual J.P. Morgan Healthcare ...**Sacramento Bee*Lexicon is a biopharmaceutical company focused on discovering breakthrough treatments for human disease. Lexicon currently has four drug programs in mid-stage development for diabetes, *irritable bowel syndrome*, carcinoid syndrome and rheumatoid *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

